# Trane XE90 problem



## MikeD1980 (Sep 14, 2010)

having issue with my furnace. A trane xe90. Home is new to me so I have never run the furnace before. AC works great with no issues.
Furnace issue is:
Tried to turn the heat on, and exhaust vent fan kicks on, burners light and go for a minutes or so (preheating I assume) then before blower kicks on, it trips the breaker. 
I do not havea problem with the blower coming on for the central air, used that all summer.
thought maybe thermostat wiring was wrong so I disconnected the thermostat completely and just ran a jumper to give the furnace a call for heat and it does same thing. Vent fan, burner, trip breaker...

what the heck could be wrong? 
would just running the jumper make it work or does something have to be hooked up to the terminal for blower too?


----------



## gatorfan (Sep 14, 2010)

Two things offhand:


The circuit could be overloaded.  Is there anything else on it or is it dedicated?
Wiring or motor could have a short.  Does the motor turn at all (even a little) or does the breaker open immediately?
Matt


----------



## MikeD1980 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was thinking just that after I posted. Only has a 15 amp breaker in it and I have 2 aquariums on same circuit. Will try unplugging them and trying that way. Might have worked with ac cause vent fan wasn't running, just blower?!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 14, 2010)

The furnace should be on a dedicated circuit but, if the venter motor is tipping the scale then those gotta be some pretty big fish tanks. LOL
Another thought is that, the blower has multiple speeds and the heater speed winding is bad.  Although, the heater speed is the slower speed and the problem should have showed up in A/C mode.
Unplug your tanks and take an ampmeter to the circuit while the furnace is in start up mode.  If you don't come close to 15amps, factor in the fish tanks and see what the numbers tell you.  Could just be a coincidence and the breaker needs to be replaced.


----------

